# SafetyGearUSA



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys

I thought I would throw this out in the networking area and see if anyone might need something. I carry a full line of High visibility outerwear/ workwear. From basic to all the way up to Ansi Class 3. We sell a ton of HiViz vests and jackets to the road contractors. We also sell a good number of jackets/pants to our local fire departments. 

We also carry a full line of standard workwear. It includes all the fire retardent items, rain gear, glovesand safety equipment(hard hats, safety glasses, ear plugs, etc.). 

Anyone needing anything or know someone that might, I'll give a 10% discount to anyone mentioning the forum. 

See us at SafetyGearUSA.com


----------



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Wanted to add that we sell some of the high viz stuff to motorcycle riders as well. So iof you ride as well as fish, give me a call. I can make you visible for miles day/night.

Thanks


----------

